# Chase Freedom Visa: 5 points per dollar spent at Amazon.com July 1 - Sep. 30



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

As anyone who has the Chase Freedom Visa knows, they get 4 bonus Ultimate Rewards points in rotating categories every calendar quarter (in addition to the usual 1 UR point per dollar spent). For the 3rd quarter of 2020, these categories include Amazon.com and Whole Foods stores. You must go into your Chase account and activate the bonus from within your Freedom account. You can do that now even though we're still in the 2nd quarter.

The big surprise to me is that Amazon Gift Cards are specifically INCLUDED as qualifying purchases for the bonus. Meaning if you buy an Amazon Gift Card with your activated Freedom Visa (between July 1 and September 30), you'll get 5 Ultimate Rewards points per dollar spent.

I just set up my Freedom Visa as my default and 1-click payment method on Amazon so I don't forget.


----------

